

Strange malware thought to communicate over computer speakers - prateekj
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/4/5063920/badbios-rootkit-communicates-through-your-speakers

======
anigbrowl
Original article: [http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/10/meet-badbios-the-
mys...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/10/meet-badbios-the-mysterious-
mac-and-pc-malware-that-jumps-airgaps/)

Stop posting blogspam to HN. Always post the original article.

